# What sticks to a plastic yak?



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

New toy arrives shortly and I'd like to add a graphic.

What's my best bet?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim,

I dunno if i showed u the stickers on mine, but that's just clear inket media stuck on and sealed.. i don't expect it'll last long..

I think Hoit mentioned to me about some heavier duty stuff his mate made up for his yak.. Other than that, i'm not sure what the best solution is.

I'm thinking about making stencils and painting on my logo etc.

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Is Marine Vinyl a paint?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Excellent, thanks mate.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

What sticks to a plastic kayak??? Certainly not me!!! :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Took this from the polyboat owners sight.
Q: How do you stick rego numbers or stickers to the hull?
A: Heat the boat with a heating gun or oxy heating torch until it gets a shinny appearance, then clean with shellite or citrus cleaner. Then apply stickers to prepared surface. Note that 3M stickers seem to be of better quality and have more success.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

heh, This is fun :mrgreen:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing sticks (chemically) permanently to polyethylene. It is physically imposible - which is why we have been decorating kayaks for 22 years with our graphics - http://www.moldingraphics.com We also supply an aerosol "paint" which is actually a coloured polymer in a solvent carrier - fused to the plastic via a heat process. Its all there on the web site - and is available locally. Sorry I could not help myself - I have been watching these endless debates about what does and doesn't stick to PE. Bottom line - nothing does permanently. Period. Should I be talking about this product? Probably not. But then again we developed the stuff - and are the only company offering "it" - "MIGS Color - On System". Ever wondered about those graphics on your kayaks and how they seem to be permanently part of the plastic? That is what they are. Well, this is the same stuff - but in a spray can - and used in a post mould application.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX58xUcAABhfgAASQIOUsoJAUAA/79+gIACEKGqeieoyMNNpqYg0yaEU2QaIaaAAADRBjrsMB2y526rOCLNkvV6QvefK6yk/9MoxjFtqHkRk9AxhmDp2o6idSiu9aVAl43w+hrbABOI/E3ZAzjJzRudnu5FCrL0E1D2uYbyCeADFBceLMIiqKQGAvekXUxTkZgQlcbF/i7kinChIPz5io4A=


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

what about putting the sticker on and then going over it with a coat of resin?

im not much of handyman so i could be way off here , would this work?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cut out ya stencil Tim, then spray it with squid ink. It's enviromentally friendly...except for the poor squid I guess....but he can go in the pan if he complains too much :roll:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL, perfect plan Poddy :mrgreen:

Come to think of it, roof rack rubber rubs tend to stick as well.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe get Ivan to hold the stencil in place :?:

Oh the three stooges laughter coming from me gob at the moment :wink:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Four years ago when we were doing a film shoot I stuck a Davo's sticker on the side of the yak... as you do.

Knowing that nothing sticks well to PE my hope was that the sticker would at least stay there for the day.

Well, it's still there four years down the track.

It really depends on the surface. Dimpled? Forget it. Smooth is the go. You can get away with it if you pick your spot.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bill, that accords with what the poly boat owners do - use a hairdryer to heat up the surface and make it shiny


----------

